# GSD - Lost



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this has been cross posted, this is not my dog!!!!!

Well, we couldnt have had a worse start to our new life back in the UK. My brother went to let out Sasha & Ozzy at lunchtime yesterday & something spooked Ozzy & he ran away. He was seen a few times yesterday afternoon but was too scared to come to anyone that called him as he didnt know them. We flew in last night around 8pm & went straight out looking for him but couldnt find him & eventually had to stop as it was too late to keep shouting his name. As soon as it gets light we'll be out again & we've notified the local police/dog wardens etc. I'm worried sick-he's not used to the area, has no road sense & is not used to the cold. I know there's a couple of members in the Lancashire area so please keep an eye out for him-he was last seen in Rishton, near Blackburn at around 3pm yesterday. Also if you can cross post this to any forums you are on, it would be appreciated, the more people keeping a look out for him, the better. He is microchipped but with a Spanish microchip so dont know if it will come up on our systems, I need to ring the vets this morning & find out. He is normally very placid but is really scared & tried to bite the last person that tried to grab his collar so if anyone finds him, please dont try to grab him, just ring me on 07960 279983 & I'll come for him (I know I'm not supposed to post my phone number but I'm desperate) 
Thanks.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this is Ozzy


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

he is on here too.

and his dog ID number is 21438
DogLost


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Just saw this on GSUK. I hope she finds him, I have cross posted. xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Just saw this on GSUK. I hope she finds him, I have cross posted. xx


oh i know, it would be my worst nightmare! hmy:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

He's still missing


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

he is still missing!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

_Come home, Ozzy....._


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

With thanks to those, who tried there best to look for him and cross post the news about Ozzy.

But sadly, we have to break the news that Ozzy, didn't make it home. He sadly passed away, he was electrocuted on the train track - his owner is with his body at the vets now. 

May we all think about his owner, and Ozzy an angel who didn't make it home. 

Sleep tight xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> With thanks to those, who tried there best to look for him and cross post the news about Ozzy.
> 
> But sadly, we have to break the news that Ozzy, didn't make it home. He sadly passed away, he was electrocuted on the train track - his owner is with his body at the vets now.
> 
> ...


i have seen this previous and it is so sad.

i was really hopeing for a happy ending for this boy! 

R.I.P. Ozzy!


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

not the ending we all wanted for this sweet lad

run free ozzy


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

GUTTED! rest in Peace sweetheart!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks, I know. It's so heartbreaking for Cath  xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh no 

I go through Rishton on the bus to college every day, i'd seen some of the 'lost dog' posters and always kept my eye out every time I was on the bus just in case I saw him in a field or by the canal or something  I was just wondering earlier if they'd had any news, but this isn't the news I was hoping for 

what a sad ending for him


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Run free Ozzy, bless you boy.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sad. My thoughts are with you.
R.I.P Ozzy and run free to rainbow bridge x


----------



## kabzy (Jan 3, 2010)

I didnt hear this story, but its very sad. No one could replace ozzy, but i hope they might have a new bundle of joy soon


----------

